# Moab Wyndham?



## laynemiller (Aug 25, 2008)

Here is a link (http://www.sltrib.com/news/ci_10285775) which talks about Wyndham/Fairfield attempting to buy a trailer park in Moab, Utah. The controversy is, it would eliminate "affordable housing" possibilities there. I feel sorry for the low income but the idea of a Fairfield in Moab (just two hours from me) is exciting.
Layne


----------



## drguy (Aug 25, 2008)

This has been reported earlier as a WorldMark resort.  Who knows?


Guy


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 27, 2008)

That would be wonderful for the rest of the world..... Especially Worldmark.  

It can be hard to find lodging in Moab.  So it would be a successful location. 
Last time we visited Moab, there were 6 of us in one standard hotel room.  Pretty crowded.  

Having said that.... I feel worst for the residents that live there.  Im sure the property taxes alone are hard for them to make.  Utah doesnt have the same laws as California.  

The residents and the rural feel is part of what makes Moab.  I hate to see that go away.


----------



## mtribe (Aug 29, 2008)

I would love this one even as a joint resort!


----------



## starlifter (Aug 29, 2008)

Just wondering, "Where is Moab and why would anyone want to go there?" I am not familiar with much of Utah.


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 29, 2008)

Moab is in the Southeast part of Utah.  

It is a hiking, biking, rafting  and outdoor activity heaven.  The hiking can be fairly easy and accessible or it can be challenging. Many people who live within driving distance (Utah, Colorado, and Az.) will visit many times, each time seeing something different.   Its an amazing area.   There are two National Parks,   the Arches  and Canyonlands National Park but thats only part of the area and attraction.   

Its hard to keep myself in check while I am writing this because my first impulse is to say "You've Never Been There"   but Im a native Utah girl. As amazing as the Redwood Forest and Yosemite are,  so is Moab and surrounding area.  Dont leave out our  other National Parks in Utah (Zions and Bryce).  *They are that beautiful  *

The thing about the National Parks in Utah is that they arent real close to any timeshares so Worldmark will have great success building in places like Moab.  Ive lived in Utah all my life and I still see places Ive never been.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 29, 2008)

talkamotta said:


> Many people who live within driving distance (Utah, Colorado, and Az.) will visit many times, each time seeing something different.   Its an amazing area.


You left out visitors from the nearby state of Nevada!  Count me as another fan of the beautiful state of Utah.


----------



## cirkus (Aug 29, 2008)

Not looking too good.
Bill

http://www.sltrib.com/news/ci_10325762


----------



## laynemiller (Aug 29, 2008)

Money talks, especially to elected officials. I wouldn't count this out!
Layne


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Mother Of All Bombs*



starlifter said:


> Just wondering, "Where is Moab and why would anyone want to go there?" I am not familiar with much of Utah.




Dave, 

You should be familiar with MOAB. Before the 2nd Gulf War the Air Force tested out the largest conventional bomb. It was called MOAB. 

Some say it was the "Mother Of All Bombs". 

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/munitions/moab.htm


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 30, 2008)

laynemiller said:


> Money talks, especially to elected officials. I wouldn't count this out!
> Layne



I not counting it out yet either.  A new WorldMark resort that is within a days drive for those of us on the other side of the mountains would be a welcome addition.  Streets & Trips lists it as a 6 hour trip for me.


----------



## roadsister (Aug 30, 2008)

It would indeed be great to be able to travel across the country with WM resorts! Maybe I'll make it to NY by car one of these days!! LOL


----------



## roadsister (Aug 30, 2008)

cirkus said:


> Not looking too good.
> Bill
> 
> http://www.sltrib.com/news/ci_10325762



The last line leaves SOME hope.  Day said he was going to close the trailer park even if this didn't pass...guess it is a wait game.


----------



## roadsister (Aug 30, 2008)

billymach4 said:


> Dave,
> 
> You should be familiar with MOAB. Before the 2nd Gulf War the Air Force tested out the largest conventional bomb. It was called MOAB.
> 
> ...



Interesting article...thanks for sharing it.


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 31, 2008)

roadsister said:


> The last line leaves SOME hope.  Day said he was going to close the trailer park even if this didn't pass...guess it is a wait game.



Yep, I just hope we don't have to wait too long.  We've stopped at St George on our way west a number of times.  Moab would make a good stop on the way back home.


----------



## PClapham (Sep 1, 2008)

WE were greatly surprised at Moab-an upscale community in a desert area.  I guess I'm uneducated about the West.  There is a gourmet restaurant there and a great 70's place for breakfast.  WE also found a wonderful restaurant in Torrey, Utah.  I'm still overwhelmed by the beauty of the landscape-we toured Canyon de Chelly, Monument Valley, Canyonlands, Arches, Capitol Reef, and passed through Bryce and Zion.
Anita


----------



## cotraveller (Sep 1, 2008)

PClapham said:


> *WE were greatly surprised at Moab-an upscale community in a desert area.  I guess I'm uneducated about the West.*  There is a gourmet restaurant there and a great 70's place for breakfast.  WE also found a wonderful restaurant in Torrey, Utah.  I'm still overwhelmed by the beauty of the landscape-we toured Canyon de Chelly, Monument Valley, Canyonlands, Arches, Capitol Reef, and passed through Bryce and Zion.
> Anita



That's a common thing for people east of the Mississippi River.  There's nothing but cowtowns out here until you get all the way to the Pacific coast and some aren't too sure about the coast either.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 1, 2008)

roadsister said:


> It would indeed be great to be able to travel across the country with WM resorts! Maybe I'll make it to NY by car one of these days!! LOL


I can't wait for that dream to come true!  I'm ready _now_.


----------



## cotraveller (Sep 3, 2008)

roadsister said:


> It would indeed be great to be able to travel across the country with WM resorts! Maybe I'll make it to NY by car one of these days!! LOL





rhonda said:


> I can't wait for that dream to come true!  I'm ready _now_.



You can almost do that now.  A few years ago we finished off a west coast trip by going from Depoe Bay to Running Y to South Shore and then to Las Vegas.  All of those are easy one day segments.  Last month we went from Las Vegas to Pinetop and then to Taos, New Mexico, also easy one day segments.  For a coast to coast trip Santa Fe would be a better stopping point than Taos.  The WorldMark Santa Fe resort opens in November.

There are other alternates to get from the west coast to east of the Rocky Mountains, such as San Francisco to Reno to Wolf Creek to Estes Park, and then south to Santa Fe.  A new resort in Moab would add another route.

From Santa Fe the next stretch would be a long days drive, but it is doable.  705 miles to Grand Lake, Oklahoma.  From there you go to Lake of the Ozarks, only 225 miles from Grand Lake.  Next you would need to book the Wyndham affiliate resorts that WorldMark owners have access to.  485 miles to Nashville, and then another 210 miles to Wyndham Smoky Mountain in Sevierville, Tennesee, and finally 470 to Williamsburg.  Coast to coast, all at WorldMark or Wyndham affiliate resorts.

An alternate from Santa Fe is to go southeast to the new WorldMark resort that will be opening in New Braunfels, TX this November.  That would be a real long day, it's 850 miles.  I'd stay overnight in a motel and break that into two days travel.  Continuing on from there it's 530 miles to New Orleans.  Then you have another long day, 640 miles to Orlando.  Again, coast to coast, this time strictly with WorldMark resorts and perhaps one overnight in a motel.


----------



## roadsister (Sep 3, 2008)

cotraveller said:


> You can almost do that now.  A few years ago we finished off a west coast trip by going from Depoe Bay to Running Y to South Shore and then to Las Vegas.  All of those are easy one day segments.  Last month we went from Las Vegas to Pinetop and then to Taos, New Mexico, also easy one day segments.  For a coast to coast trip Santa Fe would be a better stopping point than Taos.  The WorldMark Santa Fe resort opens in November.
> 
> There are other alternates to get from the west coast to east of the Rocky Mountains, such as San Francisco to Reno to Wolf Creek to Estes Park, and then south to Santa Fe.  A new resort in Moab would add another route.
> 
> ...



Too long of a day for me!


----------

